# New BJJ Black Belt!



## Marvin (Mar 5, 2007)

Congrats to my good friend and coach John Kavanagh on getting his bjj black belt recently! He is the first bjj black belt in Ireland. Very well deserved! His club is in Dublin, Ireland. If you live in that part of the world check him out! http://www.sbgireland.com/

Well done John!!:drinkbeer :cheers:


----------



## MJS (Mar 5, 2007)

Congrats!!:ultracool


----------



## matt.m (Mar 5, 2007)

sweet


----------



## Lisa (Mar 5, 2007)

Excellent!  Congrats!


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 5, 2007)

That's great!  Congratulations to him!


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Mar 6, 2007)

congrats.


----------



## The Kidd (Mar 6, 2007)

Congrats! Submit him from all of us!


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 6, 2007)

Wayhay to Moremojo!! Give him my love and congrats!! From Irene at Pride & Glory!!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 6, 2007)

That is fantastic and have a drink on me and my team here in the states


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 7, 2007)

That's great! Congrats!


----------

